# First One Ounce Platinum Eagle Coin Ring! Stresssssssssssful! Merry Christmas!



## Gobbler Down

******UPDATE 12/22/2018*******
(note to admins and IT folks....absolutely love the new layout and form.  Congratulations on a very noteworthy improvement)



Just finished my very first Platinum Coin Ring for a friend of mine.  Talk about stressful!  Taking a one ounce Eagle Platinum coin and punching a hole in it.  Platinum presents its own set of issues due to molecular makeup.  Doesn't stretch well and then reset, doesn't polish well without another metal either coating it or bonded, and smears small detail if you use a buffer. Don't think I'll be doing another one any time soon.




******INDEPENDENCE DAY 2018 winner is:
Gobbleinwoods #313
CONGRATULATIONS!!
Pm sent....

*****Update 11 June 2018*****
I just had a critical piece of equipment repaired and in celebration of our nation’s independence am giving away a silver coin ring.  It will be a 1964 or earlier U.S. quarter. Size will be between 4-12.    All replies of “ Independance Day” (or anything else to get you in the drawing) from today forward will be entered.  Winner will be announced after July 4th.  Good Luck!


----------



## peanutman04

That's pretty cool lookin rite there! Thanks!


----------



## wvdawg

Looks fantastic!  Gonna be a very busy thread!


----------



## 10mmhunter

In and Thanks


----------



## walkinboss01

I'm in. Thx for the opportunity!!


----------



## Horns

Sign me up boss. I am in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I am hoping for 3500 likes.


----------



## Paymaster

Very Nice!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Looks  good, hopefully you'll get the 1,000 replies. Dave


----------



## bronco611

Put me in coach, I'm ready to play!!! I'm in!


----------



## may1501

well thats plum daggum purdy i'm in please


----------



## goob

ill need a 13.5 haha


----------



## fireman32

Shakin the bush boss! And thanks for the chance.


----------



## RickyB

What a great talent you have! 

Put me in please


----------



## 2hillbillyhounds

My wife said we are in, thanks


----------



## Jeff C.

I'll play, thank you!


----------



## Jim Ammons

I'm in-thanks.


----------



## state159

The example is really nice. Please count me in. Thanks.


----------



## RedRyder

Count me in also. Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

Pretty sweet ring, love a chance at it, thanks!


----------



## buckrub

Please add me to the growing list. Thanks for the kind gesture.


----------



## T-N-T

I'm in for that!


----------



## bigelow

Good luck everyone


----------



## Trapnfish

im in!


----------



## Shug

Sign me up brother


----------



## Wycliff

Nice, I'm in


----------



## SarahFair

I am so picky about rings but I would LOVE a coin ring to wear everyday. 
Thanks for sharing your craft!


----------



## Patriot44

Very Nice, count me in.


----------



## onedude

I like those rings, they look great. Please add me in.
Thanks for the chance.
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## JustUs4All

In 2,500 times.


----------



## seeker

I'm in and thanks.


----------



## chadf

Neat how they turn out !
I'm in


----------



## lagrangedave

Thanks, I'm in.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Great work!  Very unique. I'm in.


----------



## JFGIII

Sweet, I'm in


----------



## paulito

Im in. looks really cool.


----------



## Crickett

That's awesome! I'm in!


----------



## shdw633

That's pretty cool!!!  I'm in!!


----------



## Bullfrog81

In. Thanks. Even if I don't win would you be willing to make one not for a giveaway?


----------



## marknga

Mighty nice


----------



## rjcruiser

In. Thanks


----------



## kmckinnie

Where have I been, just seen this. Ya'll sign up. I did.


----------



## twtabb

Like it. Put me in


----------



## BigPimpin

Add me to the list.  Thanks!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nice work, throw my name in the hat.


----------



## brunofishing

Im in, nice work!


----------



## Nugefan

I would love a chance at it ....thanks


----------



## ZARA SPOOK

Looks Great, count me in...thx


----------



## Keebs

Oh, please add me, that is beautiful!!
Thanks for the offer!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr

Excellent looking work.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

That's a nice gesture; Thanks to you & count me in.


----------



## jman9977

That is awesome. Thanks for letting me play.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Very cool looking, I'm in.


----------



## mattech

I'm in, thanks!!!!


----------



## Wanderlust

Awesome.   Count me in.


----------



## donald-f

Looks good, count me in


----------



## Gobbler Down

Bullfrog81 said:


> In. Thanks. Even if I don't win would you be willing to make one not for a giveaway?


PM sent


----------



## Bkeepr

Those are beautiful!


----------



## bhaynes

Please count me in. Very Nice!!


----------



## K80Shooter

I'll play along, Thanks


----------



## knifemaker73

Gobler dont need ring but add me to the numbers


----------



## rydert

nice.....I'm in..


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Beautiful piece of art. In me please.


----------



## creekbender

Count me in . Thanks !


----------



## Warthawg

Thanks for the chance. I'm in.


----------



## jatola77

I'm in Thanks


----------



## j_seph

Beautiful work, please put me in


----------



## JBranch

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## fishtail

Very nice!!


----------



## carver

They look great,I'm in.


----------



## Razor Blade

Thats cool. count me in please.


----------



## sharpeblades

Thank you for the chance .Add me please


----------



## mudracing101

Awesome, include me , would be a great gift for the wife. Thanks!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Add me please


----------



## Havana Dude

I'm in.


----------



## Gobbler Down

C'mon folks...I really want to make this a silver quarter!


----------



## frdstang90

Put me in.  Thanks


----------



## bg7m

Beautiful work sir, please count me in.
Thanks


----------



## Luke0927

Roll the dice for me!


----------



## Crickett

Gobbler Down said:


> C'mon folks...I really want to make this a silver quarter!



So you just want 1,000 "replies" or 1,000 "I'm ins"?


----------



## joey1919

Awesome work, I'm in


----------



## Bigtimber

Never seen one like those....I want in for sure. Many thanks.


----------



## blakefallin

That's awesome!


----------



## jam

Great workmanship, please put me in!


----------



## JDBrown

Put my name in the hat, great work man!


----------



## QuakerBoy

Im in


----------



## Studawg170

I'll play


----------



## crokseti

Very nice work.


----------



## TrueBlueEagle

I'm in. Those look awesome!


----------



## jkkj

looks good.. I'm in...


----------



## jack butler

Put me in looking good


----------



## one_shot

Im in!


----------



## Matthew6

im in.


----------



## folded77

im in too


----------



## jbrooker

Count me in


----------



## Georgia Gator

Please add me to the list


----------



## oakbend

I'm in!


----------



## turkeyed

I'll throw my name in the hat!

Thanks


----------



## bayoubetty

Add me as well!  Very cool!!


----------



## slow motion

Beautiful work. Please add me also. Thanks.


----------



## serving1Lord

Those are just plain incredible. I'm in size 13.


----------



## southgaoriginal

would love a chance


----------



## hayseed_theology

Pretty cool.


----------



## Bigbird

Those are very Cool


----------



## Slingblade

I'm in, great work!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## biggieb

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## BBcalls

beautiful ring


----------



## injun joe

In.


----------



## RNC

My wife wears a size 8 ..:0)

Thanks for the opp !


----------



## Gobbler Down

Random number drawing tomorrow!!!
I will take all entries and use the data perameters for a random number generator.  If my personal forum reply number comes up I will regenerate one additional number.
Posted winner tomorrow morning!


----------



## Gobbler Down

*And the winner is.......*

Congratulations "Bigtimber" you are the winner of a US Quarter coin ring.  PM Sent with followup information.

Here's your wife's size 7.
It will be mailed this morning.
It's wrapped and ready to go.


----------



## Bigtimber

Cool never won anything I don't think....I'll get you a size and info as quickly as possible. MANY THANKS!!


----------



## Etoncathunter

Very cool, congrats


----------



## Nugefan

awesome .... thanks for the chance ...


----------



## Crickett

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## walkinboss01

Congrats!!


----------



## Gobbler Down

*New 1921 Silver Dollar Coin Ring SZ 12*

New ring pictures with a 1921 Silver Dollar size 12.
Enjoy!  Pictures in the first post on the forum!
Thank you for the wonderful comments and your participation in the giveaway.


----------



## Gobbler Down

BigTimber
How's the ring holding up?
Best regards, 
Jim


----------



## frdstang90

Those look awesome.   Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## GOoutdoors

Very cool!


----------



## Gobbler Down

*Christmas coin ring giveaway!*

Here we go again!  Enter by posting what you want for Christmas and you are in!
Good luck!
Jim


----------



## Havana Dude

Nothing

Very nice gesture.


----------



## onedude

I want to win that ring for Christmas. They look great.
Thanks for the chance,
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Beartrkkr

I want an official Red Ryder, carbine action, two-hundred shot range model air rifle...

Put me in please!


----------



## RNC

I would like a new roof on my house :0)

That would be an awesome Christmas gift (0:


----------



## kmckinnie

I would like to have the family together for Christmas with safe travels for all. 
Your ring work is a lost art.


----------



## bronco611

put me in for my wife, she saw the rings you make and would like one with 1960 the year of her birth. yea she is getting OLD lol her birthday is in December it would be her 55th Christmas!!!! I want the world to live in peace for just one day and everyone take a minute during that day to thank God for the gift of life he gave each of us, and what that gift really means.


----------



## Bkeepr

count me in!  Thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Peace on earth and a new president. 
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Lonestar

I want a coin ring for Christmas.


----------



## K80Shooter

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Peace on earth and a new president.
> Thanks for the chance.



And a president with a lot more sense!

Put me in also...Thanks


----------



## rbureau

God's will to be done..

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## TBI

Awesome! I want my kids to be happy for Christmas.


----------



## Northwestretriever

That's really cool!  I would love the chance to win something like that. I need to do something like this.  Thank you for doing this!


----------



## RickyB

I want my better half to get over her health issues.

Thats it!


----------



## SarahFair

For Christmas I would like a healthy, happy,  and prosperous 2016 for my family


----------



## kenlr4

I would like Everyone to be happy for Christmas , and to be included in the drawing


----------



## Bam Bam

sarahfair said:


> for christmas i would like a healthy, happy,  and prosperous 2016 for my family



x2!!!!


----------



## au7126

Beautiful work again. Put me in the pot and peace on earth to all men.


----------



## hambone76

In. Thanks. Very generous of you.
I wish for everybody to have a great Holiday Season.


----------



## wvdawg

I would like for everyone to get what they want and want what they get.  And just a dusting of snow!  Thanks for giving us a chance - size 5 1/2 for my wife please.


----------



## Acrossthepond

I want my sons by my side again I don't see them enough


----------



## southwoodshunter

I want visiting hours in heaven....


----------



## chobrown

Please put me in. Both of my babies are happy and healthy, I don't need a single thing for Christmas. Blessed beyond belief already.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

Health And Happiness For All. Please Put My Name In The Hat.


----------



## cody41213

Love to have something that uniquely handmade. Sign me up


----------



## monkoo

It looks great !! please count me in thanks


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

Just my family to be together one more time we have lost a lot in the past but keep adding a few new little ones along the way. Enter me it would look great on my wife!


----------



## BowChilling

Put me in. I'd love to win it for my wife!


----------



## bearhunter39

Nice work 'put me in also.


----------



## one hogman

If it isn't too late please enter me, I need a  a ring like that to keep me grounded, Merry Christmas to ALL and I wish all a Better 2016 than any year before


----------



## Gobbler Down

*WINNER POSTED! Congratulations Hambone76*

PM sent.


----------



## T-N-T

hambone76 is the lucky duck.

Congrats!


----------



## Gobbler Down

*Pics posted*

Congrats Mark! Your package is in the mail.


----------



## marknga

Congratulations to the winner and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Gobbler Down

Coin ring followup. 
Just wondering if the folks that have received a coin ring in the past are still enjoying the treasures.  
Received one back today to polish it up and re-antique it and it made me think of the others I've done in the past.
My best to you all.
GD


----------



## Gobbler Down

*It's been a year already!!! My ring stretcher is back up and working!*

Just wanted to let everyone know that my ring stretcher has been repaired and I am back up and running!!!!!
Keep checking back for another coin ring giveaway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gobbler Down

*My latest project!!!*

So... I'm about three fourths of the way through my coin ring using my Swedish wrap dies for the first time and a crack develops. Yaaaarrrgggg! Now I have an eclectic one of a kind para cord thinga ma bob! 
The way I do rings has changed so much for the better!! Enjoy!


----------



## Gobbler Down

*Anybody Up For Another Silver Coin Ring Giveaway!!*

I'm in the mood for another giveaway!!!!! Anyone interested? It will be a 1964 or earlier US quarter.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Yeah, nice looking rings & I always like seeing those coins from 1964 & before. Nice of you to offer sir.


----------



## kmckinnie

Those are nice
A lot of time spent on one. 
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Lukikus2

Great work. Put me in.


----------



## chadf

I'm in !


----------



## Jim Ammons

Very nice! I am in.


----------



## Moonpie1

Very impressive work! Please put me in.


----------



## riverbank

Heck yeah. those are cool. Put me in coach I'm ready to play.


----------



## K80Shooter

Yep, I'm in again.


----------



## MOTS

Very generous of you sir. Please enter me also.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Don't have to ask me twice. I'm in!


----------



## turkeykirk

Thanks for doing this! Put me in too.


----------



## paulito

Awesome. I'm in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Your work is fantastic.

Put me in too.


----------



## sea trout

I'M in please!!!!!!!!


----------



## carver

Great looking rings,i'm in


----------



## sea trout

Wife n I keep staring at these tryin to figure out how these are possibly made without damaging the lettering and stuff....AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## 23wilkerson

man those are great.please sign me up!


----------



## bronco611

please sign me in, great looking rings. Thanks for the chance to have one.


----------



## bilgerat

Cool, Im in


----------



## Shug

I'm in PLEASE


----------



## wvdawg

Count me in too please.  Thanks.


----------



## tsharp

Since no 1 want to be in, just count me in of you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## QuakerBoy

I'd love to be in


----------



## Scott R

Count me in also.  

Love your work!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy

cool ring. I would love to be included.

Thank you for the fine jesture.

Pappy


----------



## Wanderlust

Count me in!!!


----------



## Johnny 71

Awesome ring, sign me up


----------



## paulito

sign me up


----------



## Nugefan

Count me in please Sir ....


----------



## blakefallin

I'm in. Thank you very much!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Great looking rings! Count me in.


----------



## Havana Dude

Nice work, count me in.


----------



## seeker

Would love to own this ring.


----------



## davidf

i'm in....thanks


----------



## jkkj

Here ya go..Thanks


----------



## onedude

Great work! Put me in please.
Doug Adams
John 3:16


----------



## Razor Blade

me too , me too. Thanks for a chance.


----------



## walkinboss01

Count me in. Thx for the chance


----------



## KyDawg

Nice gesture from you. Count me in.


----------



## Northwestretriever

Too cool!  Looks awesome!  Thank you for the chance!


----------



## shdw633

No doubt I would like one of your rings!!  Count me in!!


----------



## Geffellz18

Beautiful work.
I'm all in! Appreciate the opportunity. Very kind gesture on your part.


----------



## Gobbler Down

*Congratulations to Seeker on his win!*

Congratulations to Seeker and a hardy thank you to all that participated in this year's ring giveaway.
Hooah!  Go Army!

PM sent to SEEKER


----------



## Lukikus2

Congrats Seeker. And thanks for the opportunity sir. Great work and thank you for your service.


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrats to Seeker. Nice job on the ring. G/D


----------



## Gobbler Down

*She heads out the door tomorrow to Seeker*

Seeker,
I decided to knock her out this evening and get it in the mail tomorrow.  No time like the present to chip away at a list of "do's".
Drop me a line or feel free to post your comments on this listing when it arrives.
Congrats on your win.  Here are a few shots of the ring in progress to when she's ready for wrapping. I'll send you a tracking number.

V/r
Jim


----------



## kmckinnie

Nice.


----------



## QuakerBoy

Congrats.


----------



## riverbank

Man that things is sweet. Congrats to you .


----------



## riverbank

Nice job gobbler down , thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Congrats to the winner and thanks for letting me play!


----------



## seeker

Just got word that I won this fantastic ring.  Couldn't be more happy. I will cherish this ring always.  God bless all of our troops and thank you Jim.


----------



## walkinboss01

Very nice and thx for the opportunity. Congrats seeker!!


----------



## tsharp

You make it look easy! Thanks for giving me a chance, and to the winner, Thumbs up!


----------



## Gobbler Down

*My apologies for not staying in touch....a coin ring giveaway is coming*

I've been out of the net for too long.  The past 10 months have been quite an emotional ride with the rapid degradation of health and ultimate passing of my Father-in-law.  Cancer is a terrible disease...just terrible.  He worked for the same company for 56 years.  Retired in January of this year and died on his 77th birthday in April.  I am trying to figure out a tribute coin ring to make as a giveaway here on GON.  He was a 33rd degree Mason and lodge Past Master so I am going to mull over tying their symbols into the piece.  Going to start looking for a coin that fits the bill.  So, keep checking back in the near future for progress.


----------



## Gobbler Down

*Latest Coin Ring 100 year old Japanese 50 SEN*

Getting geared up for making a few holiday rings...got this one finished today and headed out the door to Oregon to a good friend of mine.


----------



## Gobbler Down

*WIP pics*

Updated progress to completion pics.  Enjoy!


----------



## Gobbler Down

IT’S BACK ON! **********UPDATE November 26 2017***********
In celebration of the Auburn Tiger’s incredible season and Iron Bowl win...for Christmas- I am giving away another 90% silver coin ring from a United States 1964 or earlier quarter.  It will be sized between a 5 and a 11.  Just leave a post on this listing and you’ll be entered.  I will draw a number using a random number generator from all new replies starting from today.  Drawing will be December 20th.    Good luck!


----------



## JustUs4All

Beautiful work.  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

cool ring, and super nice of you

put me in please


----------



## K80Shooter

Looks great!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Have always admired your work. Put me in coach!


----------



## rydert

i'm in...thanks for the opportunity


----------



## may1501

*Ring*

Please put me in beautiful work my friend


----------



## PappyHoel

Very neato count me in please


----------



## j_seph

Thank you sir for the offer, please put me in


----------



## T-N-T

I'm in for this for sure. 
I love your rings!


----------



## MOTS

Very generous of you! Please include me also. Thank you.


----------



## GeorgiaBob

Beautiful rings, skilled work. Count me in, please.


----------



## JFGIII

Count me in, thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Jim Ammons

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## blakefallin

Looks awesome! Thanks!


----------



## wvdawg

Amazing work!  Please count me in.  Thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

count me in for an awesome ring from a generous craftsman.


----------



## mark-7mag

Thank you for doing this. Please put me in


----------



## CORNFED500

Good looking very talented I am in


----------



## onedude

Put me in please. Thanks for doing this.
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Head East

I'd like a go.  Amazing work!


----------



## oops1

War Eagle! Count me in and thanks for the shot.


----------



## tjchurch

Beautiful work sir. Put me in please.


----------



## bowhunter59

sign me up.  I'm in.


----------



## watermedic

Great Work!!

Throw my name in the hat please!


----------



## frdstang90

I'm in


----------



## walkinboss01

I'm in. Thx for the opportunity


----------



## nkbigdog

Very nice Sir! Inn for a fine piece of hand crafting!


----------



## jkkj

oh yea !


----------



## bronco611

in thanks for the chance


----------



## Whompascat

Put me in please.... thanks


----------



## Ruger#3

How cool is that!


----------



## Jeff C.

Can't pass up a shot @ that craftsmanship, thank you as always.


----------



## treeman55

I am in


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Nice gesture & great work, I'm in. Thanks


----------



## panfish

Man that looks good..  I'm in


----------



## williamt

That is some beautiful work. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## nickel back

love it, looks great!!


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

Count me in!  Looks great!


----------



## bilgerat

I'm in


----------



## Big7

Me..

I'd like to know how to make one.


----------



## bullgator

Please count me in, and thank you.


----------



## mguthrie

Please include me and thank you for the opportunity


----------



## turkeykirk

Please put me in . Thanks


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

Thanks for doing this give away.  Please put me in and Merry Christmas.


----------



## woco hunter

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Nugefan

I would love a chance also ....thanks for the offer ,,,,


----------



## BassRaider

I would be honored to have one of these rings. I'm in!


----------



## au7126

Put me in also. Beautiful work. Did you make napkin rings last year for me?


----------



## RickyB

Thank you for this opportunity!
Add me to your list.

If I win, I will wear it every day as a remembrance to my father. He was Auburn alumnus.


----------



## blood on the ground

Wow..  You have great skill


----------



## Wanderlust

I'm in. Go dawgs.


----------



## leoparddog

War Eagle!  Class of '89.  Please put my name in the basket!
Thanks


----------



## lagrangedave

Nice size 11 please............


----------



## Mike 65

Awesome work !
Please put me in. 
Thanks


----------



## Barwick

Very nice gesture  - I would like to be in -

Tommy


----------



## one_shot

I'm in Thanks


----------



## calibob1

I'm in. I know you want to send it to California.


----------



## Gobbler Down

*Congratulations to "williamt"*

PM sent to williamt.  Thanks to all whom entered.  Merry Christmas!

For some reason I cannot upload the screenshot of the random drawing...will keep trying. Go to 
http://militarysportsman.com/images/800_winner.jpg  to see the drawing results.


----------



## williamt

Awesome Thank You Very Much,


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Congrats!


----------



## Gobbler Down

*I believe I may have made your napkin rings!*



au7126 said:


> Put me in also. Beautiful work. Did you make napkin rings last year for me?


If they are really nice...yep I made ‘em!
If not, who are you and how did you get my user ID!?


----------



## MOTS

Congrats WilliamT!!!! Gobbler, people like you make the holidays even more special! Very nice deed.


----------



## T-N-T

Congrats William!


----------



## williamt

thanks everyone


----------



## mguthrie

Another congrats to williamt


----------



## Gobbler Down

*Your ring is completed...to be mailed Tuesday the 26th*

William
Took the time to finish your ring, sz 11, 1964 US Quarter this evening.  I hope you enjoy wearing it as much as I have enjoyed making it.
Respectfully,
Jim


----------



## oops1

That's awesome work!


----------



## Head East

Very cool!  Congrats WilliamT!


----------



## williamt

I received my ring this week end and it is awesome again Thank you very much.


----------



## Gobbler Down

I just had a critical piece of equipment repaired and in celebration of our nation’s independence am giving away a silver coin ring.  It will be a 1964 or earlier U.S. quarter.  All replies of “ Independance Day” (or anything else to get you in the drawing) from today forward will be entered.  Winner will be announced after July 4th.  Good Luck!


----------



## Stang

Independence Day 2018....I would like to be entered in the drawing please sir. Thanks for your offer and to all that make the USA a great country!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

4th of July=Independence Day!


----------



## bilgerat

I'm in, independence day!!!


----------



## walkinboss01

I'm in. Independence Day!!!


----------



## Jabbo99

independence day! count me in!


----------



## MOTS

Independence Day! I'd Love to have one.


----------



## K80Shooter

Independence Day Rocks! Thanks.


----------



## wvdawg

Happy Independence Day and good luck to all!


----------



## Keebs

July 4th = Freedom, therefor Independence Day!!


----------



## Shug

Please include me, I'll even supply the coin....Thank you for the chance


----------



## Shug

I need to learn to follow directions. God Bless everyone that fights and has fought for our freedom. Happy Independence day to all!


----------



## Jim Ammons

July 4th, Independence Day! I'd Love to have one.


----------



## onedude

Happy Independence Day!
thanks!

doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Headshot

Independence Day.   

Count me in.


----------



## gunnurse

Is this Independence Day give away from this year or from 2015?


----------



## Wycliff

Independence Day


----------



## kmckinnie

Independence Day 
July the 4th
?


----------



## bear claw

Count me in thanks.


----------



## donblfihu

Independence Day is worth the fight


----------



## Nugefan

Independence Day ...

Thanks for the chance ...


----------



## Patriot44

Independence Day! My favorite day of the year!


----------



## Lukikus2

Happy Independence Day to all.
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## panfish

A lot of young people forget what it's about. Independence day is one of the best .. count me in. Thanks.


----------



## blakefallin

God Bless America! Thanks!


----------



## shdw633

Happy Fourth of July to all!!  I'm in and thanks for doing this!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I am all for Independence Day to keep us independent.


----------



## Cmp1

Amen to the 4th,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly

Count me in on Independence Day, and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## turkeykirk

Independence Day! Thanks !


----------



## T-N-T

'Merica!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Happy Independence Day to all!?


----------



## frdstang90

Happy Independence Day and thanks for the chance.


----------



## bear claw

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## sea trout

Independence day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j_seph

Independence Day! Thanks !


----------



## bloodiarrow68

Independence Day!


----------



## Wanderlust

Independence day.


----------



## hogman3

Independence Day


----------



## Ruger2506

Independence Day


----------



## paulito

put me down for independence day ring.


----------



## BassRaider

Independence Day


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

God Bless America!  Independence Day.


----------



## JustUs4All

I hope everyone has a great Independence Day celebration.
Thank you once again Gobbler Down for your generosity.


----------



## Barwick

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Gobbler Down

Gobbler Down said:


> ******INDEPENDENCE DAY 2018 winner is:
> Gobbleinwoods #313
> CONGRATULATIONS!!
> Pm sent....View attachment 934841


----------



## Wycliff

Congrats Gw


----------



## JustUs4All

Thanks again, Gobbler Down, for your generosity and congratulations to Gobbleinwoods.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

My my I am a lucky winner of a fantastic ring.   I have communicated with Gobbler Down but want to publicly say thanks and look forward to seeing it in person.

You are truly generous to do this.

Thank You


----------



## MOTS

Congrats GW. Nice gesture for sure.


----------



## Gobbler Down

Winner’s ring is complete!Thank you all for participating.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Congrats Gobblein!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

It is in the mail and I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Gobbler Down said:


> Winner’s ring is complete!Thank you all for participating.
> View attachment 935316View attachment 935317



The ring came today and these pictures, which are better than my smart phone can take, do not do it justice.   

My wife has taken off the ring she usually wears and put it on and is strutting around like a peacock with a new tail feather.

Thanks once again!!


----------



## Gobbler Down

Just did my first Platinum 1 ounce coin ring!  What an incredibly stressful adventure!


----------

